# A+ Slingshots PS2 review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I received an A+ Slingshots PS2 slingshot a little over a year ago as a gift from a friend. Initially I started shooting it pinch grip, but found out after speaking with Perry that the frame is designed to be held thumb support style. After switching my grip to thumb support, I started shooting a lot better with it.

The finish is fantastic and the edges are well rounded, making the frame very comfortable to hold. The generous 2.5" fork gap makes this frame very friendly for beginners.

My one complaint, however minor, is the depth of the band the grooves in the forks. I find the grooves to be a little to deep, making tying on the bands a little tricky as the bands tend to want to move around while performing the first few wraps.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> I received an A+ Slingshots PS2 slingshot a little over a year ago as a gift from a friend. Initially I started shooting it pinch grip, but found out after speaking with Perry that the frame is designed to be held thumb support style. After switching my grip to thumb support, I started shooting a lot better with it.
> 
> The finish is fantastic and the edges are well rounded, making the frame very comfortable to hold. The generous 2.5" fork gap makes this frame very friendly for beginners.
> 
> My one complaint, however minor, is the depth of the band the grooves in the forks. I find the grooves to be a little to deep, making tying on the bands a little tricky as the bands tend to want to move around while performing the first few wraps.


If you cut your band ties a little bit longer, you can wrap a few times BEFORE you lay the band on to tie, I find it slips less when there is a footing for the band to grip onto instead of trying to do the first few wraps with the bands and the ties all at the same time.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You bet I tie wrap just like Eric said..about 3 or 4 good wrap's of the tie in the groove..you band set does not move around..Been doing

this for a couple years....nice review..yes Perry has some nice shooters..Another great shooter for your collection..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > I received an A+ Slingshots PS2 slingshot a little over a year ago as a gift from a friend. Initially I started shooting it pinch grip, but found out after speaking with Perry that the frame is designed to be held thumb support style. After switching my grip to thumb support, I started shooting a lot better with it. [/size]
> ...


I will give that a try when I band it up.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ive also been holding it wrong then. 
Awesome review learned a thing or two from the review and have the same not so much of a problem but will do what metro said to do. 
-slingshot shooter


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice review and comparing it to the Scout was good too...a well known design as well. You could dish out the fork for your index finger to add a little ergo for just you, refinish with P.U. which is likely what the orginal finish was. For a commercial "fit 'em all" frame it sure looks nice all the way around. That pinky hole feature adds lots of stability without weight or bulk. For a production board cut I can't see how it could be better other than slots instead of ties...but since some use tubes and some flats, slots couldn't be done on a one for all frame.

Perhaps a buyer's mod with slots cut into the fork tips if one wants that feature?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice review. I'm with you on the grooves being too deep as well. I have that same problem with Perry's most excellent BB shooters as well. I found my single, very thin TheraBand black getting cut and breaking on the sharp edge of the grooves. So I ordered another one and asked that he leave out the grooves. With the light ones I filed in myself, it's working fine now.

The PS2 is an awesome slingshot, especially for beginners. I absolutely love mine. It was the first slingshot that I could actually shoot with any kind of accuracy. Comparing it with the scout was a great idea, like Chuck said. I have 4 Scouts and love them too. Good luck. I'm sure you will really love shooting that gem now that you have a "handle" on it.


----------

